# no deerheads?



## EvieG (Jun 6, 2005)

I just finished reading another post informing others that there was no such thing as a teacup chihuahua. Someone there mentioned the term "Deerhead". Friday was given to me as a gift and presented as a "Deerhead", the person explaining the lack of protruding forehead and difference in eyes. I just took that to be the truth, so that's what I was telling people when they asked. Is that incorrect? Here's a picture of her. Not that it matters to me (I see her as a baby anyway!), but I just don't want to pass along incorrect information.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

There is no such thing as a "teacup" chi...that word is just a marketing tool to entice people into thinking they are buying a "special" or "rare" type of chi. 

i have learned from people on this forum that "deerhead" and "appledome" are two different structures of a chi's head. "appledome" being accepted by the AKC, and "deerhead" not being accepted (at least i think thats what the AKC website says, i'm sorry if i'm wrong). my chi is a "deerhead." i think it's just a way to describe a certain feature about the chi.


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

I hate it when people selling/breeding Chi's use the word "teacup", it is so mean to make someone spend all that extra money when they are simply selling people lies! :x 

I cant really tell by the picture what kind of head structure Friday has but she sure is cute!  

By the way, Welcome :wave: 

Yael


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i think friday is a deerhead :wink: 

i have a dearhead ,and applehead and a apple-dearhead  

kisses nat


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> i think friday is a deerhead :wink:
> 
> i have a dearhead ,and applehead and a apple-dearhead
> 
> kisses nat


There is such a thing as an apple-dearhead? I thought it was one or the other!

Yael


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

PeanutButter said:


> xx-nathalie-xx said:
> 
> 
> > i think friday is a deerhead :wink:
> ...


 well think about if you have one of each parent and the one type isnt predominant on the newborn then sure you can say apple-deerhead.....  Sounds good to me. 8)


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hehe :wink: i know paris is an applehead ...and cosmo 's a deerhead for sure ;;; but i'm not sure about vienna :? somebody said here on the forum she had a great applehead but i'm not convinced. all of my three baby's have different heads ...so to make it easy i call her an apple-deerhead for now :wink: maybe when she's fully grown i can say better ......

kisses nat


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

Your right.. It makes perfect sense  I learn like 10 new thing everytime im here! Thanks! :wink: 

Yael


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi is a knucklehead.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm a potatoe-head


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> hehe :wink: i know paris is an applehead ...and cosmo 's a deerhead for sure ;;; but i'm not sure about vienna :? somebody said here on the forum she had a great applehead but i'm not convinced. all of my three baby's have different heads ...so to make it easy i call her an apple-deerhead for now :wink: maybe when she's fully grown i can say better ......
> 
> kisses nat


I don't know who told you she was a great applehead but they were right, she is, perfect little applehead.


----------



## EvieG (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks, guys. I thought I attached another photo of her where you can really see her face. I'll try again. In the pic where I am holding her, she is just an itty bitty baby. At that time, everyone kept telling me she wasn't really a chihuahua, but look at her now! (Both her parents were chihuahuas, so, um, what else could she have been?)


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Tinker said:


> xx-nathalie-xx said:
> 
> 
> > hehe :wink: i know paris is an applehead ...and cosmo 's a deerhead for sure ;;; but i'm not sure about vienna :? somebody said here on the forum she had a great applehead but i'm not convinced. all of my three baby's have different heads ...so to make it easy i call her an apple-deerhead for now :wink: maybe when she's fully grown i can say better ......
> ...


i think it was you  i'm no expert ...so i'll believe you , it's just she is so different to paris ..... :wink: as of now i have 1 deer and 2 apples  

kisses nat


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Apples, and oranges, and berries...hehehe

I think they are all cuuuuute...    

My babies head is so round it looks like he has a little helmet on, my cousin said he looks like the brain...from Pinky and the Brain... :thumbleft: ...also when I take off his harness I have to loosen it alot, because he has a tiny neck but a big ole round head...LOL...if I don't loosen it, it won't come off...ayyy my apple..., or cabeza de manzana in spanish :wink:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

EvieG said:


> Thanks, guys. I thought I attached another photo of her where you can really see her face. I'll try again. In the pic where I am holding her, she is just an itty bitty baby. At that time, everyone kept telling me she wasn't really a chihuahua, but look at her now! (Both her parents were chihuahuas, so, um, what else could she have been?)


 :wink: She looks 100% chihuahua to me and a deerhead! don't let ignorant people tell you otherwise. Deerhead is just the word that describes a feature...like humans and heads: round, square, heart shaped...it doesn't make a human any less of a human. If you encounter people that say..well, it doesn't fit AKC standards..well, you can tell them: "Hey, I don't see you in Miss/Mr. Universe but you won't hear me talking about it..lol"


----------



## EvieG (Jun 6, 2005)

lol, that's funny. The person that gave me Friday didn't pay very much and everyone was second-guessing why. And then giving me a hard time about her not having "papers". But I didn't care. She's priceless to me! And anyway she fits YPG standards 100 percent!! (my initials!)


----------



## porshas_momma (May 19, 2005)

:wave: Has anyone here heard of a deerlegged chi? My mother gave my sis a chi that is very tall and she says its a deer legged chi. sounds funny to me but i dont know much about chi's. She is a beutiful dog but looks way to tall to be a chi. She is about the hight of a mini greyhound.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

EvieG, Friday is adorable... she looks like she has a deerhead. just because you don't have papers on her doesn't mean anyting.. she is still your little baby.. and you love her no less than you would if she had papers... 

gadget is 100% chihuahua and has no papers. I have all the love that he can give nad I love him more everyday. The papers are not inportant ot me. The most inportant thing is that he is healthy and adorable and he gives love so easily no matter what... 

I hate it when people talks crap about him.. I haven't gotten too many people saying things like you have but I know one thing If anybody tries to tell me he isn't a real chihuahua I go off with my little well his mom and dad are both chihuahuas, if they are he has to be.. 

don't let people annoy you... 

SunnyFLMum, I had one of those harnesses that I had to losen to pull over Gadgets head and I cut the neck part open and put a clip there... now it is so much easier to get on and off and he doesn't seem to mind it as much... he hated the pulling it over his head thing.. 

nat, I love that your babies are all different.. I think that vienna has a appledome.. Gadgets head went through a stange that he didn't look to appledome but now he definintly does... 

Luv, Gadget is a puddin head... and I am a goof head.... 

porshas_momma, I haven't heard of a deerleg but have heard of a rabbit foot... I think that is what she called it. Hmm Lori did I rememebr right? 

Doesn't really matter to me what kind of head our babies have or legs, they are all darling and we love them for who they are not what feature names they are suppose to have...


----------



## EvieG (Jun 6, 2005)

What kind of harness are you guys talking about? Friday uses a ferret harness that has little clips and is adjustable so it wont pull on her neck.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget had a ferrett harness when he was tiny but he grew out of it. Now he has a small dog harness.. it is just a nylon one and the neck part went over his head, so I put a clip on it like the farrett harness.. infact they look alot alike.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

porshas_momma said:


> :wave: Has anyone here heard of a deerlegged chi? My mother gave my sis a chi that is very tall and she says its a deer legged chi. sounds funny to me but i dont know much about chi's. She is a beutiful dog but looks way to tall to be a chi. She is about the hight of a mini greyhound.


the deerhead chi's are long legged. they are taller and sleeker than the breed standard apple heads. :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Don't let the comments other people make bother you - just shows their ignorance. They probably don't have a clue about chis, their traits and personalities. They are usually basing their opinions on some chi they've seen on TV, movies, or in a picture and as we all know there are many different looks in chis.

If you don't plan on breeding or showing the only thing that matters is that your furbaby is healthy and happy. Registration papers are not all that important, at least not to me. I have an applehead chi with short legs because that is the one I happened to fall in love with. It could just as easily have been a deerhead with long legs. I love Jasmine for her personality and sweetness, not for how she looks, and I think most of us on this forum feel the same way.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Lily is a poo poo head, at least that's what I call her for a nickname. :lol: I think papers are irrelevant unless you are breeding or showing. If Lily had papers I'm sure she would either pee on them or shred them. :wink:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Lily is a poo poo head, at least that's what I call her for a nickname. :lol:


I call Chico "Poopies" as a nick name. :lol:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

You all are so wonderful here (and hysterical too--shred or pee on her papers lololol ain't that the truth!)
My Willie is a short and stocky applehead, my Mully is a long legged graceful deerhead. I was hoping that people wouldn't look down their noses at me for deliberately breeding the two, but I find both of my dogs very beautiful as well as sound and sane  

P.S. I call them both Knuckleheads too at times lol


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

hey guys can you tell me what is jamoka? (what kinda head he has)


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Jamoka said:


> hey guys can you tell me what is jamoka? (what kinda head he has)


looks deerhead but i need to see a profile pic of his head.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

> Doesn't really matter to me what kind of head our babies have or legs, they are all darling and we love them for who they are not what feature names they are suppose to have...


very very well said it doesn't matter what the look like or what they don't have.. they are not show dogs they're our pets like our children and we love them just the way they are!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

you are right but it's just cool to know


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamoka: yea I understand 110% you seem like a very caring owner.. but some people find out there pet isn't good enough for AKC or not what they wanted and will abandon or even abuse there animals because they are not "perfect" so just saying that all of us here love our animals 100% MORE with each imperfection.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Lily is a poo poo head, at least that's what I call her for a nickname. :lol: I think papers are irrelevant unless you are breeding or showing. If Lily had papers I'm sure she would either pee on them or shred them. :wink:


lol , Rachael that's so funny :lol: 
My nephews call my Fizzy ' Mr poo poo head ' :lol:


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

PeanutButter said:


> I hate it when people selling/breeding Chi's use the word "teacup", it is so mean to make someone spend all that extra money when they are simply selling people lies! :x
> 
> I cant really tell by the picture what kind of head structure Friday has but she sure is cute!
> 
> ...


 I agree! Just by making the smaller chi's more money it fools people into thinking they are better than a regular sized chi.


----------



## LittleMagicChihuahuas (Aug 11, 2005)

Don't get me wrong but deerhead, applehead, teacup, pocket, tinytiny, standard & such names are just words. Slang words, really. Either ways, 1) is to raise the prices on puppies so they can make more profits and ripping people off. Or 2) Help people to decide what they want...3 lbs? Then go for it. If you wanted 12 lbs then go for it. Basically, "teacups, deerhead, applehead & blah" doesn't really bother me. It has been like that in many years. So if you don't want a teacup, don't buy one. If you want a teacup, then find one. Important thing is that you need to know a runt, small dog is not that easy to take care of. It requires a special food, no children, very fragile and CANNOT breed it at all. Many issues but the best way is to research a bit about Chihuahuas before you purschase one.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

LittleMagicChihuahuas said:


> Don't get me wrong but deerhead, applehead, teacup, pocket, tinytiny, standard & such names are just words. Slang words, really. Either ways, 1) is to raise the prices on puppies so they can make more profits and ripping people off. Or 2) Help people to decide what they want...3 lbs? Then go for it. If you wanted 12 lbs then go for it. Basically, "teacups, deerhead, applehead & blah" doesn't really bother me. It has been like that in many years. So if you don't want a teacup, don't buy one. If you want a teacup, then find one. Important thing is that you need to know a runt, small dog is not that easy to take care of. It requires a special food, no children, very fragile and CANNOT breed it at all. Many issues but the best way is to research a bit about Chihuahuas before you purschase one.


i disagree about the NO CHILDREN statement. chiwi is very small (hasn't hit 3 pounds yet and she's almost 8 months old.) i have a 5 year old daughter and way before i brought chiwi home i taught my daughter how she needed to act around her and handle her. we have not had any accidents, never stepped on her nothing. and what special food? she gets the toyal canin chi and does very well with it. all i can think of is it should be dry food cause of the teeth issues in small breeds but large breeds still need dry too fro the teeth...... and isn't applehead what the akc considers the breed standard head shape?? to me apple and deer head terms aren't the selling points. it's the size reference terms and the "rare" colors that some breeders use to try to get more money....... oh and as far as breeding. if it's a small small male he can be bred so long as there are no health problems and he's a nice specimen for the breed. but i agree a tiny female can not be bred....


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I totally agree with the above, standard and applehead are fine they are true words - but the rest are not recognised and hence they dont exist - I personally hate the word teacup :twisted:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> I personally hate the word teacup


Teacup :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> > I personally hate the word teacup
> 
> 
> Teacup :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


LOL hi Im looking for a teacup chi, preferably like this one.... anyone know of any good breeders? :tard:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

LMAO - do they charge extra for that Stef :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

errrrmmm well like errrr like maybe i was told like errrr :tard: its more special durrrr clare :tard:


----------



## nikilee1 (Aug 17, 2005)

mina's a deer head


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm not really sure what Poncho and Sasha are ... I think they're both deer-heads?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Yep, I'd say they are both deer! :wave:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

This site has some very knowledgeable people. I think I am gonna have to stay here and be a regular lol. I was on another website last week and a person put that she had an apple head chi and the person who answered her question was suppose to be an expert and told her that they had never heard of an apple head chi and if she was referring to the head being a rounder shape that this was not a breed standard and her chi should never ever be bred because it has a wierd head. I was soooo laughing about it that I corrected thier so called expert and even gave the akc address that says the standards are to have a apple- domed head. My Fudge is definetly an apple head but I am not too sure about Flower yet. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am really gonna have to get a new camera this pic was taken when she was a baby and she has changed a lot.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Glad you have choosen to stay, your right there are lots of people here with very good advice. :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

LadyBelle1 said:


> This site has some very knowledgeable people. I think I am gonna have to stay here and be a regular lol. I was on another website last week and a person put that she had an apple head chi and the person who answered her question was suppose to be an expert and told her that they had never heard of an apple head chi and if she was referring to the head being a rounder shape that this was not a breed standard and her chi should never ever be bred because it has a wierd head. I was soooo laughing about it that I corrected thier so called expert and even gave the akc address that says the standards are to have a apple- domed head. My Fudge is definetly an apple head but I am not too sure about Flower yet. Does anyone know for sure?


that's an apple head to me


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Ha-ha! 

Deerheads' noses are longer and more pointy than appleheads. According to KUSA the snout should be short and come to a definate and abrubt end. Also the forehead doesn't have such a definate 90 degree angle. Miellie's mom is a deerhead and her dad an applehead, so I guess that makes her an apple-deerhead!?! This messes with my head!

And teacup, tini, miniature are all selling tools to make more money of the pups.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

LadyBelle1 said:


> This site has some very knowledgeable people. I think I am gonna have to stay here and be a regular lol. I was on another website last week and a person put that she had an apple head chi and the person who answered her question was suppose to be an expert and told her that they had never heard of an apple head chi and if she was referring to the head being a rounder shape that this was not a breed standard and her chi should never ever be bred because it has a wierd head. I was soooo laughing about it that I corrected thier so called expert and even gave the akc address that says the standards are to have a apple- domed head. My Fudge is definetly an apple head but I am not too sure about Flower yet. Does anyone know for sure?


ur pup has a head similar to my Stitchy, he has a slightly longer pointed nose but he's apple


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Miellie said:


> Ha-ha!
> 
> Deerheads' noses are longer and more pointy than appleheads. According to KUSA the snout should be short and come to a definate and abrubt end. Also the forehead doesn't have such a definate 90 degree angle. Miellie's mom is a deerhead and her dad an applehead, so I guess that makes her an apple-deerhead!?! This messes with my head!
> 
> And teacup, tini, miniature are all selling tools to make more money of the pups.


miellie is all apple judging from your siggy! chiwi is definite apple but her nose is slightly longer (not by much) than the breed standard. she has a perfect domey head though. longer snout doesn't necessarily mean deer head..... jumba i'm still trying to figure out lol, right now i'm calling him my *bad word for crap* head lol. and chiwi is my knucklehead.

you can also have a tall chi with an apple head as you can have a short tiny chi with a deer head. the body shape has nothing to do with head shape. "generally" the deer head chi has a longer body, longer legs ect than the apple head but it doesn't mean you can't get a short stocky chi with a deer shaped head.


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> Miellie said:
> 
> 
> > Ha-ha!
> ...


She does look like an apple, doesn't she! Her mum's more deer but her dad definately apple. Miellie's nose is also a tad longer than the breed std but she was still the cutest puppy ever! (Okay, to me, anyway! Guess everyone thinks their's is the cutest!)


----------



## chewbaby (Sep 11, 2005)

When I got Chewy, I was told he was deerhead. I can really, really see it! He's taller than typical chihuahuas and has big "fawn" type ears, but it is really based on the length of the snout and the lack of a defined stop. They kind of frolic when they run too, it's cute. 

Ang & Chewy


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I have one applehead who will be home soon and I have one dapplehead. Chico has the long legs associated with deerheads but he has the apple shaped dome however his head size seems to be much smaller than both of my moms Chis.
In the end the only thing that matters is that you love them. Anything anyone else thinks is unimportant.

Also, Chico weighs a whopping (slightly sarcastic on that word) 6lbs and I can carry him around easily, and quite often have to since he is so spoiled, so I can say from experience that it is possible to carry a Chi who weighs more than 3lbs.


----------

